# Salt Fork Info?



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has information on the lake temp? Anyone been out doing an fishing? I would imagine it has to be still slow with the colder temps still?


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Babs I am going on Salt Fork in AM will let you know water temps.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I had 44 tonight.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Thinking about heading down there tomorrow. Anybody out there today? What was the water temp?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

44 today fished for eyes, very tough bite, one 36" musky and a few white bass and crappie, musky caught in 2 fow, rest of fish in 19 to 24 fow.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Saturday,41 ON OPEN LAKE, 43-44 In protected areas...fished for crappies n eyes...couple dozen small crappie, a few white bass, a nice perch and a 20" channel cat,:S on the eyes...all fish came it 28-34 FOW... didn't have a bite or any marks in shallow, fish havent moved shallow yet but shouldn't be long...


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

49 degrees on Sunday in shallows...44 in deep sections.

Where did you find that musky? I was out trolling on Sunday...didn't see a thing.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished Sunday and caught several Crappie. The winds was a big problem. I would have imagined doing much better with a calmer day. All fish still in at least 15-20' of water.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

MuskieWolverine said:


> 49 degrees on Sunday in shallows...44 in deep sections.
> 
> Where did you find that musky? I was out trolling on Sunday...didn't see a thing.


Musky was caught on a shadrap in two f.o.w up in beeham. He was laying right aginst the bank


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was out for a few last night, water in bays was 55 and 49-53 main lake.


----------

